# Great offer on Sony Masters Boxset



## beethovenian (May 2, 2011)

Allow me to share this great offer with fellow TC members.

Presto Classical (Mail order CDs) has this new offer on Sony Classical Masters Boxsets

30% off each and if you buy two boxsets, you will get the cheaper one for free(only pay for the postage)

I am looking forward to get the Levine's Brahms and Wand's Bruckner.


----------

